# 1,500 generic Tyranid list



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Just wondering peoples opinions on this nid list I put together. I'm not 100% happy with it as its abit small for my liking, but here it is 

Hive Tyrant - Heavy Venom cannon, Hive commander
2 Guards

2 Hive Guard

2 Hive Guard

8 Genestealers

8 Genestealers

16 Termigaunts

16 Termigaunts

Tervigon, Scything Talons, Adrenal Glands

Trygon

Tygon



The plan was to outflank the tervigon and Genestealers and DS the trygons near to opponant, meanwhile walk the tyrant, guants and guard forward hugging any cover and using the guard to knock out vehicles

I haven't used this nid dex alot as I didn't like some of the changes it made (my carnis are still crying) so any advice greatly accepted


----------



## Scotty80 (May 26, 2011)

Looks good to me. In terms of army size, don't forget that the Tervigon spawns an average of 22 Termagants a game.
Only thoughts of mine are: 

Tervigon - I wouldn't bother with scything talons. Tervigons don't want to be in combat, and re-rolling 1's isn't going to help much if it is. I would recommend swapping talons out, getting poision sacs (Termagants will benefit from this as well as the adrenal glands, and the two buffs synergise well on charging Termagants). I would also try and squeeze some points out for catalyst, as it is one the best reasons for taking a Tervigon and will help protect troops and MC's from Krak missles and such.
I haven't tried outflanking a Tervigon. Whilst the idea of a flanking MC sounds nasty, it isn't exactly a deadly one. It's buffs are useless for the army if it ends up on the wrong side, and it can't spawn Termagants on the turn it arrives.

Trygons - If you can squeeze points for adrenal glands, they are always useful for Trygons, which benefit greatly from I5 on the charge.

Hive Tyrant - Not a fan of the Heavy Venom Cannon on the Tyrant (speaking from experience). BS3/small blast becomes very difficult to centre the hole on a vehicle. Depends if that is what he is already modelled with. I'd prefer something like twin-linked devourers otherwise, which synergise better with his psychic powers (which are infantry only), and also prompt you to run him when out of 18".


----------

